# كتاب Paul E. Harris كامل لتعليم البريمافيرا 5



## saidnaggar (14 فبراير 2009)

كتاب Paul E. Harris كامل لتعليم البريمافيرا 5 
using primavera 5 engineering & construction

الكتاب موجود على الرابط التالى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1767392/8872b8aa/sharing.html

لاتنسونا من دعائكم

مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## saidnaggar (14 فبراير 2009)

الرابط مرة أخرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/87614703/bfa5bd8b/P5_Explansion_New_Book.html


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## aa_nice2000 (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود الطيب ، جزاء الله كل خير ، في أنتظر الجديد


----------



## م الفا (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى ان يتم رفع الكتاب الخاص p6

planning & scheduling using primaver 6
حيث لم أجده فى أى موقع والكتاب لنفس المؤلف


----------



## م الفا (14 فبراير 2009)

الاخ المهندس /سعيد النجار
شكرا جزيلا على ماتقوم به من مجهود فى هذا المنتدى ولو تسمح لى بسؤال
أقوم باستخدام برنامج البريمافيرا منذ عام 88 وفى هذه الاثناء كان (under dos) وقد توقفت لفتره تقرب من 5 سنوات للعمل فى مجال أخر والان مطلوب من عمل برامج بالاصدار الحديث (6) بالنسبة للاساسيات فأنا أعلمها جيدا ولكن لى سؤال من أين يمكن الحصول على تكويد الانشطه وكذلك تكسيير المهام طبقا للايزو.
وشكرا


----------



## جمال السيد (14 فبراير 2009)

فتح الله عليكم وجعل هذه المشاركة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الحو (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وارجو ان يتسع لسيادتكم الوقت للاستفادة من خبرتكم الكبيرة .


----------



## mbdarsh (14 فبراير 2009)

الله ينور عليك 
الله ينور عليك
مليون مرة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بالفعل انت من المتميزين وقد كسب المنتدى بالفعل انضمامك الى عائلته افادنا الله من علمك الغزير وعطاءك المستمر


----------



## حسن احمد (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما نفعتنا به


----------



## من وهران (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز .......................


----------



## mustafasas (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ريت p6 ان امكن


----------



## Eladly_group (3 مارس 2009)

يا بشمهندس سعيد حضرتك أستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ و رئيس قسم لأن الكتاب ده قلبت عليه النت و معرفتش أنزله فرى فبأمانه انا احييك و أشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medhat1973 (3 مارس 2009)

شكر جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الكراديسى (7 مارس 2009)

*شكر جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*

شكر جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## eng_houssam (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله بك على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## anwerbasha (2 أبريل 2009)

لك منا جزيل الشكر
و لك من المولي الاجر و الثواب ان شاء اللة​


----------



## ahbatrek (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م.طاهر (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الي ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م.طاهر (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## omda4wady (5 يوليو 2009)

يا اخواني المهندس سعيد النجار من عمالقة البريمافيرا في مصر وله مؤلفات في السوق وقام برفعها على المنتدى لخدمة اخوانه دون مقابل


----------



## ihablotfi (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم
و للإخوان السائلين عن p6 فإن الفرق بسيط جداً و لا يمكن ملاحظته لغير المتخصصين


----------



## SAIFASAD (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (17 أبريل 2010)

جزيتم الجنة 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
وشكراً يا أستاذنا على الكتاب وكمان على كتابك الرائع " المرجع العربي لإستخدام برنامج البريمافيرا"

ألف الشكر للدكتور سعيد النجار

ودمتم في طتعة الله


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## أديب السعيدي (18 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل,,,, الرجاء رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (9 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا*_


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لمزيد خير


----------



## O_FASYN (1 مارس 2011)

الأخ الفاضل/م سعيد النجار
الرابط لا يعمل
أرجو إعادة رفع الكتاب مرة أخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الرابط


----------



## شريييف (27 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس سعيد النجار
نشكر لكم مجهوداتكم العظيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
ولكننا نود ان نلفت نظر سيادتكم الي ان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hhmdan (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seldeeb (26 يناير 2012)

ممكن ترفع الكتاب تاني عشان الملف تم حذفة او ابعتلي علي [email protected]
ولو نسخة P6 يكون كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتر خيرك


----------

